

Ask HN: Best way or place to sell domain names? - thejefe711

I have a few domain names I would like to sell to make some extra money.  What is the best way to do it? Domain auctions? Ebay? Can you recommend any websites that have worked for you?  The domains I am trying to sell are crowdhub.com and cleverhub.com, so if you are interested just message/email me.
======
bjplink
Here's a few of the more common places to buy and sell domain names:

<http://www.dnforum.com> <http://flippa.com/buy-websites?filterby=domains>
<http://www.sedo.com> <http://forums.digitalpoint.com/forumdisplay.php?f=59>

That should be enough to get you started at least.

------
xinsight
I've sold a couple of domains years ago simply by people emailing me and
making an offer. I'm also curious about the state of the current market. Today
I flagged a couple of domains with my registrar (dynadot) as "for sale" and
they list them, handle payment and take a %5 fee. Big caveat is that they
don't pay cash, but only give you credit on your account.

Would love to hear about recent positive experiences with selling domains.

